# new to pier fishing



## bmatthews248 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I am new to pier fishing and got a lot of info from the sticky was just wondering what size hooks you use. I will be trying out the fort pickens pier and wanted to try and catch some spanish and do a little bottom fishing. I am just not sure what kind of rigs to set up. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

bubble rig with 1/4 red/yellow/white mc donalds straw and about a foot of wire with 3x treble hook,,,,,,and a lil swivel on the other end


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

for bottom fishing use a droppler rig


----------

